# Horse drawn sleighs?



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

We don't get enough snow here to make having a sleigh worth it. I gave mine to my sister in Colorado. She gets a lot more use out of it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't have pictures, but I know there are places here in CO that offer sleigh rides--particularly up in the mountains.


----------

